# Is Warwick technology park connected by public tranport?



## rishi.vatsyayana (Jul 28, 2010)

Does public transport run to Warwick Technology Park, Warwick CV34 6DA, United Kingdom?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

rishi.vatsyayana said:


> Does public transport run to Warwick Technology Park, Warwick CV34 6DA, United Kingdom?


Stagecoach bus #68 connects Warwick city centre with Technology Park in about 8 minutes.


----------



## Mix (Jul 18, 2010)

rishi.vatsyayana said:


> Does public transport run to Warwick Technology Park, Warwick CV34 6DA, United Kingdom?


You can also use the Traveline West Midlands (Traveline - Public Transport Info) or Transport Direct (Route Planner, Online Journey Planner & Travel News | Transport Direct) websites if you need to work out which connections to take, and what time the buses run.


----------



## rishi.vatsyayana (Jul 28, 2010)

Mix said:


> You can also use the Traveline West Midlands (Traveline - Public Transport Info) or Transport Direct (Route Planner, Online Journey Planner & Travel News | Transport Direct) websites if you need to work out which connections to take, and what time the buses run.


I am in talk with a company having office at Warwick Technology Park. I don't drive and would have to use public transport. That is why I asked if I can commute to this place using public transport.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

rishi.vatsyayana said:


> I am in talk with a company having office at Warwick Technology Park. I don't drive and would have to use public transport. That is why I asked if I can commute to this place using public transport.




Speak to the company and tell them you don't drive and ask what public transport system is in place for the park


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

*Ride a bike.*



rishi.vatsyayana said:


> I am in talk with a company having office at Warwick Technology Park. I don't drive and would have to use public transport. That is why I asked if I can commute to this place using public transport.


I don't know the area, but that is a real option outside big towns, that is were industrial parks normally are.

Keep in mind that buses can be quite irregular to reach those parts since demand is quite low.


----------

